# Can 4L60 handle LS2 power??



## TORNATIC!! (Aug 18, 2005)

Just recently my 3-4 went out on my '04 A4. I'm having it rebuilt and it will have a shift kit. I have full exhaust, cai, and a dyno tune which has her putting down 339 rwhp-355 rwtq. My question is can the 4l60 sustain with the upgrade in rwhp?? I only go to the track every now and then. Most of the mileage put on her is highway.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, for stock and mild modded car. Just remember that horsepower has a smaller effect on the drivetrain than torque. 4L60/65's are rated around 450ft-lbs of torque I have to check but some folks run more than that through them. Also have the car tuned so that you have little to no TQ management it causes the tranny to slip more building alot of tranny killing heat. Some trannys fail sooner than others, some just a solnoid that will give you problems.


----------



## TORNATIC!! (Aug 18, 2005)

gm4life said:


> Yes, for stock and mild modded car. Just remember that horsepower has a smaller effect on the drivetrain than torque. 4L60/65's are rated around 450ft-lbs of torque I have to check but some folks run more than that through them. Also have the car tuned so that you have little to no TQ management it causes the tranny to slip more building alot of tranny killing heat. Some trannys fail sooner than others, some just a solnoid that will give you problems.


Yeah I know of a couple of guys that have supercharged their '04 GTO A4 and was on the stock tranny. I know they were on borrowed time though. I just got unlucky. I picked this car up with only 25,000 miles on it the summer of '07 and it was still stock but who knows what the first owner did with it. I didn't beat up on her but I did take her to the track a few times.

Hopefully this rebuilt tranny can handle street/strip duty at least for a little while.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Tune tq management out, larger tranny sump, and bigger external tranny cooler thats what I'll do.


----------

